
Five big questions about Apple putting iTunes on Samsung TVs - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/6/18170820/five-big-questions-about-apple-putting-itunes-on-samsung-tvs
======
myworkhandle
Good questions! I approve.

